# accident gone good? new mini fly?



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

when i have cultures that are about finished i throw them in the garage just in case they pop back off or i decide to re-use the cup. anyway a couple of those forgotten about cultures have been taken over by a gnat like fly. i'm not sure if wild gnats have cross breed with the melonegaster or what. however the result has been a very small flightless fly no bigger than a springtail. they seem to culture very rapidly in reg medium. and i'm thinking this could be a perfect springtail substitute for thumbs. i'm testing a couple fresh cultures of them to see how they do.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Wierd! Keep us updated.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Please do keep us updated. I'd be first in line if they were easily cultured like ff in significant numbers.

Josh


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Those arent just really really stunted???


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Very very cool. Keep us posted, I'm sure there will be more than a few people interested in these including myself.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its hard to tell from that picture but are you sure they are a gnat species and not a jewel wasp? 

Ed


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Are jewel wasps flightless Ed? How do you culture them?


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

really i have no idea what they actually are. they're just very tiny. the only draw back is that the are pretty fast movers. however i've feed some to new morph frogletts and they seem to catch them fine. i've seen no sign of flight either.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Let us know how your second generation cultures do.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Can't remember if jewel wasps are flightless but they are parasites and depending on the species can parasitize ff larva. If they are culturable in media, then they are probably not the wasp. 

Cultures can be ordered from Carolina if you want to try them. 

Ed


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

*Parasitic Wasp*

Every summer I seem to get some of the insects, the ones I get do fly but in real short spurts. I always wondered of the laid their eggs in the air ports on containers, because I would never actually see them in the culture until they started to bloom, and then they would wipe out the culture and take over. I assume that because of warm weather they were coming in from the outside. They would be fine as far as a feeder, but if given half a chance they will pretty much wipe out your FF cultures.
Kieth


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

The first thing I thought of was a jewel wasp. I'm with Ed. I think they are jewel wasps.
Dave


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

update...they do indeed culture. however very slowly. they take about 1 week for larvae and another to hatch. about 2 weeks total to produce. i've been feeding them out to tumbs and frogletts. they seem to love them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

:shock: Awesome,

Let me know if you plan on "spreading" the new's :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Any update on this? Find out what kind of fly it is yet?


----------

